# Possibly Selling My 210Rs



## GodFather2u

Hi all, I'm considering selling my 2014 210RS, but the wide if pricing I'm not sure what would be the right selling price. I've seen some that were priced at $10K and looked pristine then you've got others selling for $22K that looked well used.

Is it location, dealership, or what? I'd like to sell it for a fair price, but I'm also not looking to gouge anybody's eyes out.

My only real upgrade is the solar panel and upgraded batteries. Maybe $17K? Dunno.


----------



## Dan H.

How about some photos showing the condition and the type of front cap. What area of California are you in? I am in Southern Calif. The difference in price you see are typically dealer vs owner sale prices.


----------

